# Bushed or bushless for fixed - What's your preference?



## Smurfy (9 Nov 2013)

Having been through a few KMC bushless chains, I thought I'd try a bushed chain and see if it runs any better, and lasts any longer.

I've bought one of these







I haven't fitted it yet, but the first thing I noticed is that it's much more flexible laterally than I thought it would be. Are all bushed chains like this? I thought bushed chains were supposed to be much more rigid than bushless chains. I'm sure I've read somewhere that this additional rigidity is desirable as it reduces the risk of unshipping a chain (flexibility is totally unnecessary if you don't have derailleur gears).

Any opinions/experiences on bushed versus bushless and lateral flexibility/rigidity most welcome.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Nov 2013)

no idea, but having read your post in the other thread I would be interested in the longevity of this as I, like you think maybe the bog standard KMC chains are just not up to the rigours of fixed riding ?


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2013)

I've used the Izumi chains and they are OK but not as good as the KMC 510HX.

I was always adjusting chain tension with the Izumi. The KMC wear better.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2013)

I honestly believe they last much longer but I am using NOS ones. Perhaps quality was better back in the day.

The bearing/bushing surface is bigger which should mean it wears longer and the design means it's less likely to take dirt into it (also makes it more difficult to lube - see Sheldon Brown chain article for a full explanation).

I use the traditional lube method on my fixed/ss and hub geared bikes by washing the chain in diesel and then heating it gently in a pan of SAE 30 engine oil so the oil thins and gets to where it is needed. A bit messy but the chain runs incredibly smoothly afterwards.


----------



## Smurfy (15 Nov 2013)

tyred said:


> I honestly believe they last much longer but I am using NOS ones. Perhaps quality was better back in the day.
> 
> *The bearing/bushing surface is bigger which should mean it wears longer* and the design means it's less likely to take dirt into it (also makes it more difficult to lube - see Sheldon Brown chain article for a full explanation).
> 
> I use the traditional lube method on my fixed/ss and hub geared bikes by washing the chain in diesel and then heating it gently in a pan of SAE 30 engine oil so the oil thins and gets to where it is needed. A bit messy but the chain runs incredibly smoothly afterwards.



That's what I thought, so I'll be interested to see if it lasts any longer.


----------

